# Veterans Law Clinics: Waco, Galveston, Austin



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Saturday clinics are from 9:00 a.m. to noon, unless otherwise noted, and no appointment is necessary.

*September 11, 2:00-5:00 p.m.*

Baylor Law Veterans Clinic
The Veterans One Stop
2200 Austin Ave
Waco, TX 76701

Sponsored by *Baylor Law School*

*September 12,* Galveston VA Outpatient Clinic

3828 Ave. N
Galveston, TX 77550
Co-sponsored with the *Galveston County Bar Association*

*September 14, 1:30-4:00 p.m.*

Austin Veterans Legal Advice Clinic,
Austin VA Outpatient Clinic, 7901 Metropolis Drive
Austin, Texas 78744.

Sponsored by the *Austin Bar Association*

http://www.hba.org/services/veterans-legal-initiative/


----------

